# Beego, Bee quick or what else?



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

What do you all use to get the remainder of bees out of a cavity once you have the comb out when dong a cut-out. I don't want to use something that's harmful to the bees but need something that will work. 

Thanks


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Beevac. My last cutout of the year was amazing with the use of the beevac. Suck the bees off of the comb as you go along removing the comb. You will kill less bees during the operation as well. Suck up the aggressive bees flying around you as well. This operation gets calmer and calmer the further along you get. By the end there were only confused foragers returning.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks doc. I do plan on getting / making a beevac. The last cut-out I did was in soffet and there was about a 1" gap on top of the stone wall going under cedar shingles. She wasn't replacing the shingles and they went up into that space. I was able to start a nuc with the bees that I got, but most of them swarmed about 2 days later. I think if I would have had some kind of bee go that I could have gotten them all. So I'm trying to prepare for next summer's activities.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If you have never used Bee-Go, keep this in mind. I have posted it before. Work with Bee Go 6 miles away, always up wind, wearing a respirator, in a 60 ft. bunker, equiped with a 6 million cubic foot per second ventilation system, that will reduce the half life to 3000 years.. It will work, but, it is baaaaaaaaaaddd. 

My experience with Bee Quick is about all you can say for it is, it smells good. Bees love it, makes your sweaty bee suit and even your old truck smell good.

Lots of smoke will drive them out. Try to get as much comb out as you can. Scrape the walls or whatever. Use a pressurized sprayer and dampen the area with soapy water. it won't kill the bees, and, they will not try to scoop up any honey from the area.  They will leave the area and ball up like a small swarm. Catch them if you can.

cchoganjr


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

*JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

Watching a few of JP the beeman's youtube videos is a must if you intend to try this. You can even see him use the sprays to herd the bees where he wants to go. The Robovac is the one you want to make.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

delber said:


> ...snip... I was able to start a nuc with the bees that I got, but most of them swarmed about 2 days later. I think if I would have had some kind of bee go that I could have gotten them all. So I'm trying to prepare for next summer's activities.


When you do a cut out, be sure to get some brood comb to anchor the bees to your new box, otherwise they have no reason to stay there.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

We suck the remainder out using Robo style vac. Then spray the cavity with Bee Quick. It will keep them out for a day or two. I then stuff the area full with batts type insulation and close up.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

Bee quick for sure. It will keep them out long enough for you to seal eveything up.
Just a little spray goes a long way.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

Removal customers like the smell of Bee Quick too. Don't ever leave any Bee Go in your vehicle without putting it inside another container. Don't even ask?


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

Thanks for all your thoughts. So to summarize. . . you all think that bee go is bad stuff, but bee quick works Ok? I want to and plan on making a bee vac, but if I get into another situation as I was this past summer I want to have something to chase them out of the crevice.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

delber.... That may be the findings of others, but, I have never found Bee Quick to be effective for anything, except put a nice aroma in the area where it was used. 

Bee Go has to be handled with care, don't spill any, and don't use where a lingering odor would be a problem. It will work. Just a horrific odor.

Mr Beeman,..tefer 2... Not to hijack this thread, but I would be interested to hear how you used Bee Quick and found it effective. I tried it in several application, several years ago, and it did nothing. Not useful for harvest, running final bees out from cutout or trapout, keep bees away from trash cans at Service Stations and Quick Marts, etc. 

Maybe they have changed it. Maybe I just don't know how to use it. It did not work for me.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

Cleo,
LDS Prepper has a real good video of the solution at work.






Jpthebeeman also has a video where he uses the bee quick to rid a void of bees and "herds" the queen from her hiding spot.
Can't find the exact one.... any help JP?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

Thanks Mr Beeman. That is sure not my experience, but, I may give it another try this Summer. 

There is another thread where this was discussed and almost all the respondants said it did not work for them either. Maybe some of them will see this video and try it again.

Thanks again.

cchoganjr


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The Ridgid vac/blower that fits the Bushkill vac is really a nice beekeepers tool. I use the vac for removals and the blower for pulling honey crops. My only experience with chemicals is when my buddy spilled beego in his truck. I drove separately from him after that.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

osfrank...someone said you moved to Georgia after that spill. Any truth to that?

cchoganjr


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cleo, I do know that if it's not stored air tight, it becomes weaker. We buy ours by the gallon and my squirt bottle is about twice the size of Beemans. You do have to use more product than with Bee Go. 
When you spill it in the truck, it's like an air freshener. Not like a vomit comet.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> osfrank...someone said you moved to Georgia after that spill. Any truth to that?cchoganjr


Not me, but the guy who spilled the Beego first abandoned his bees and eventually disappeared to parts unknown.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Triangle board?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*



tefer2 said:


> Don't ever leave any Bee Go in your vehicle without putting it inside another container. Don't even ask?


Dont need to ask. I use Beego they make me change my cloths outside. Dont leave the windows open and the fume boards in the back of the truck or you stink out the people living in the house. Works great just dont get any one you. Leaf blower gets the stragglers out.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: JP is the king of takeouts....Watch his youtube videos.*

I've always left the hive with tied in brood comb as near as possible to the cutout for a couple of days....caging the queen helps. If I had to get all the bees out quickly, I would probably use some queen pheromone...or a caged queen with some open brood in a box.
Deknow


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

"What do you all use to get the remainder of bees out of a cavity once you have the comb out when dong a cut-out. I don't want to use something that's harmful to the bees but need something that will work."

Patience seems to work quite well. Leave the chemicals in the truck. Like deknow mentions leave the cutout at the same location and allow the bees to settle into the new location. We use a vacuum (bee-killer) as a last resort. Don't bee in such a hurry.... try working with the bees and not against them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>We use a vacuum (bee-killer) as a last resort.

A bee vacuum is only a bee killer if it is poorly designed or or in the hands of someone who doesn't use it properly. And that is usually using too much suction too fast. It has been said many times, adjust the suction down to where it barely sucks up the bees. Slower but does not kill the bees.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Always good to be aware of different bee removal techniques, and if I had bees living in my carpet I wouldn't hesitate to use the vacuum on them...


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

I kill less bees with the vac when doing the cut out!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

doc25 >I've only done 3 cutouts. 1st out of shed, 2nd out from under house, 3rd from a wall outside house.

perhaps its all that experience?


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I've found that Bee Quick works if the temperature is pretty high, 80 degrees +. I've used it to run bees out by soaking a rag in it and stuffing it in a crevice behind the bees. Mixed experiences with a bee vac.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies!!! This has been VERY helpful. I think I'm going to buy a small bottle of bee go and make a bee vac. I already have a old vaccume that I was going to use for this. It's just the time to get it all made and working. This will give me 2 new tools that I can use the next time something like this comes up. Having more tools in your box is a good thing as long as they're good tools!!! The particular cut out that I did there wasn't a way to get the box higher than what I did (which was about 4' away) and they swarmed 2 days later. I went back the next day and they hadn't come out of the cavity so I couldn't even get them then either. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I spoke too soon. . . They can't ship bee go w/o doing it some special (probably costing more) way due to it being "toxic" so I'm going to try bee quick. If I have an opportunity to use it soon I'll try to let you all know how it goes.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Riskybizz, no I don't have much exp and never said I had. But ... it seems to work really well maybe it just fits well with me. Had no one to show me how to do it and did a lot of damage especially to the one under the house, really wish I had the vac then.
Why don't you use one?


----------

